# Clicker retrieve



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Just got this in an e-mail.

http://www.og-schwabmuenchen.de/download/Isa_2008-01-05.wmv



NOTE: See this thread for an updated link to the video: http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f8/motivational-retrieve-video-23554/#post331071


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow, just wow. That's a nice retrieve!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

That is frickin' great!

I love that it shows some steps of backchaining an awsome retrieve.

I also like that it shows both food and toy rewards.

I have already passed it on.

Maybe my next dog's retrieve will look just like that=D> =D>


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Very nice .. We have started the retrieve in our training so I forwarded the link to our coach as I see lots we can get from that. Great find Bob!


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

superb video...thanks for showing..and some real food for thought there..


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I LOVE this video, Bob!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

I know this is an old thread, but I had to comment...
That was awesome!!! The dog caps very well. I love the clicker! \\/

Julie


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I love this video, have sent it to a number of my pup people who asked me for detailed info on how to teach a retrieve.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The amazing thing about this method is that it works for dogs of any temperment. They don't even have to have a natural retrieve instinct. 
The dumbell isn't used as a prey item for high prey dogs or a "must do" item for serious dogs. All the dogs just learn it's a path to what they want.


----------



## Patrick Cheatham (Apr 10, 2006)

Bob thanks for posting that it was freakin "GREAT"... I'll be trying it tomorrow


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks! Great video.


----------

